# USB3 Device only at spd=HIGH (480Mbps)



## tsia (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Dell PowerEdge T20 running FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE.
The Board has a USB3 Controller which usbconfig(8) shows as follows:

```
ugen0.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x8086> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
```
When I plug in a USB3 Harddrive, it only shows up as:

```
ugen0.2: <ATAPI-6 Bridge Controller Prolific Technology Inc.> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```
and dmesg(8) says:

```
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <Prolific Technology Inc.> at usbus0
umass0: <Prolific Technology Inc. ATAPI-6 Bridge Controller, class 0/0, rev 2.10/0.00, addr 1> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:7:0:-1: Attached to scbus7
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
da0: <WDC WD20 EARS-00MVWB0 51.0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243201C)
da0: quirks=0xa<NO_6_BYTE,4K>
da1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 1
da1: <ST2000DL 003-9VT166 CC32> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243201C)
da1: quirks=0xa<NO_6_BYTE,4K>
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x04d9> at usbus0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x04d9 USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.10, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
```
I also tried a different USB3 that my Mac detects as a USB3 Drive.

Any ideas, what I could do here?


----------



## Uniballer (Jan 19, 2015)

I suggest you upgrade to 10.1 so you have later USB code in the kernel.  Then review these threads: USB3 Disk is only recognized as usb 2 device and Problem with USB3 - the solution in at least one of these cases was to add a PCIe USB3 controller that actually worked with FreeBSD.

Exactly what USB3 controller do you have?  You can find it in /var/log/dmesg.today


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 20, 2015)

Uniballer said:


> I suggest you upgrade to 10.1 so you have later USB code in the kernel.


Agreed. I'd also suggest updating to 10-STABLE if possible, since there have been a number of xhci commits to 10-STABLE since 10.1-RELEASE.


----------



## tsia (Jan 23, 2015)

i I updated to 10.1-RELEASE-p4 via freebsd-update(8). I was just curious that the USB Hub itself connects with 5Gbps so iI thought the USB Drives should as well.

dmesg(8) says, the Controller is a 
	
	



```
xhci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7d20000-0xf7d2ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 23, 2015)

tsia said:


> i updated to 10.1-RELEASE-p4 via `freebsd-update`. I was just curious that the USB Hub itself connects with 5Gbps so i thought the USB Drives should as well.


The -pN releases only contain security updates. To get all of the latest fixes, you would need to run -STABLE (normally via updating the source and building your own kernel).


----------

